# Too old?



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

How old is too old to think you can find happiness?
Is there an age where you might as well hang it up and forget finding that perfect companion to take you out the back door?
I know I'm too old to go burnout to turnout with anybody, but am I too old to find someone who can be the one?
Anybody here know what I mean?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Lets find out.

FarmBoyBill,

How old are you? 

Only kidding FBB


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AS FOR ME,,, I folund out thatwhen I turned say 62, The urgent urge, quit becvomeing urgent anymore. I doubt if that happens at around 60 for most everybody, and may not happen at all for alot of men.

AS to finding a woman who would want an ole geezer like me, Appairantly, theres always somebody who sees more in a man than he may see in himself. GOOD AND BAD.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And, dont worry Jay. Youll get there. lol Ill be 66 Oct, and hopefully NOT liveing 9 miles from Route 66


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder why you are asking the question. I HOPE that relationships will be like other aspects of my life, getting better with age. That being said it has been difficult to meet single people but I chalk that up to my location.

If you still want it then you are not to old.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Getting older doesn't mean you need to find the one or someone. Being single can be wonderful...it's only bad if you think you must have someone to be complete. You are never too old , ever.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope there isn't the "too old" point to find happiness with another kind, like-minded individual. I'm still on that path.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I Think that, If one dosent have any family around, like me, than its much harder to exist alone. nobody comes, nobody cares, days run into days until one forgets what day, OR EVEN WEEK, as I did a few weeks ago, it is. The time, seems rather unimportant many days, as theres no where to go, and nothing to do.

Thats why Im moveing to be nearer my kids. Near enough to drive over to see them IF I WANT, and close enough they dont think its a burden to come see me.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

14 years, 7 months. Pretty well anything after that age is down hill!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Better get with it then Foly. If anybody had told me 5yrs ago, Id be the way Ive become, Id have said they were nuttier than a fruit cake.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I have an uncle that remarried at 74 after being single for something like 5 years , they sure seem happy.

He met her at the senior center dance that they still frequent.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Heck bill, i may move where my kids cant find me! 

Love is relative.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

mickm said:


> Heck bill, i may move where my kids cant find me!
> 
> Love is relative.


Oh yes, right. You who misses them after they are gone for more than a few days.........


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Better get with it then Foly. If anybody had told me 5yrs ago, Id be the way Ive become, Id have said they were nuttier than a fruit cake.


Yes, it would be nice to find someone who likes me in more than a superficial way, but being single and happy is better than not single and not happy. 

Profound, I know........


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Not 62


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

foaly said:


> Oh yes, right. You who misses them after they are gone for more than a few days.........


Maybe it would be a good miss :nana:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

In a word, "nevah"..


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my friend just married this week at 82. he's somewhere around 84. both in excellent shape. never too late for love unless you're dead or in a coma etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> How old is too old to think you can find happiness?
> Is there an age where you might as well hang it up and forget finding that perfect companion to take you out the back door?
> I know I'm too old to go burnout to turnout with anybody, but am I too old to find someone who can be the one?
> Anybody here know what I mean?


Like newfie said, if you're above ground you are not too old  My mother remarried at 70, but I wouldn't say she's happy. The one thing I have learned from watching that marriage is 'bout over fifty, people are pretty set in their ways, so don't go marrying them thinking you can change them into something they aren't. 

And what does 'burnout to turnout' mean? LOL! That's new to me.

~ST


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't know how old ya are,,,but,,,,,Yep your to old.....

Otherwise,,,you wouldn't ask


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

You are never to old as long as you are on this side of the grass.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Never. She or he may not be "perfect" but they may be perfect for each other.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And they may NOT


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Never to old to live life and never to old to find the love of your life.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

SimplerTimez said:


> And what does 'burnout to turnout' mean? LOL! That's new to me.
> 
> ~ST


Burnout to turnout....an old drag racing term
Kinda like start to finish


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> And, dont worry Jay. Youll get there. lol Ill be 66 Oct, and hopefully NOT liveing 9 miles from Route 66


I know. I'm reminded every time I go for those over 50 "ahh oww ____"whatchu talkin' about Willis?" yearly physicals when I can't dodge and duck out of em. :rotfl:


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Never to old but I think many opinion of happiness needs to be looked at.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shrek said:


> I know. I'm reminded every time I go for those over 50 "ahh oww ____"whatchu talkin' about Willis?" yearly physicals when I can't dodge and duck out of em. :rotfl:


Boy, no kidding on that one. All of a sudden I am getting mail from AARP or what ever the heck it is called, getting mail for life insurance, nursing home stuff and the big one, dentures. I want to write them back and say I have never even had a cavity and you are wanting me in dentures?


----------



## Rosco99 (Mar 9, 2013)

75 an not too old but Still married so not a long walk home after


----------



## Dolly (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm 48 and am pretty much through. No interest, no motivation.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Burnout to turnout....an old drag racing term
> Kinda like start to finish


Now, that could be frustrating!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Tis good to see you again. :clap:

To answer your question, if you're asking it, no, it isn't too late!

My friend of over 50 years recently met, fell in love and married at the age of 68!

Get out there and live life to the fullest!!!!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Why does one need a companion, to find happiness?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Friend of mine's mother remarried a couple years ago, at age 92. It was her fifth husband (the prior four died, natural causes, FBB). Beautiful ceremony on the beach in Florida. 

She apologized to her daughter beforehand. Said she didn't start out to be one, but she was a cougar. Her husband to be was only 78...she couldn't find anyone HER age who could keep up with her.

Now THAT'S being alive!

Mon


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

mickm said:


> Why does one need a companion, to find happiness?


One doesn't, but it's nice to have someone around when that itchy spot in the middle of your back needs scratching!


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

mickm said:


> Why does one need a companion, to find happiness?


It isn't neccesarily that one _needs_ a companion to be happy, as many are happy alone, however, a companion provides something that many like, and need, and that being alone can't provide. In that sense, one can need a companion, and I don't think that diminishes that person in any way conpared to one that seems happy alone. 

I've been alone much of my life. I've enjoyed many things about my life, but I dont feel being alone is what I want or need (even after having been in relationships that weren't good), it's just the reality of where I've chosen to live, and the lifestyle I've chosen. There arent many socializing opportunities without a lot of driving to do much of anything. I've done it, but its expensive, time consuming, and can be frusrtrating. Oh well.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's the thing see. it's definitely hard for some of us to find someone our age who can keep up so we end up with people who are considerably younger. then we're called cougars! ~Georgia.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, what is too old?
Dont quit.... during the meanwhile, enjoy being with yourself.....the right stuff happens as time goes along. Cant change that part of life.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

You don't need another to be happy but I believe humans were mean to have companionship.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Burnout to turnout....an old drag racing term
> Kinda like start to finish


Thanks for explaining! I learn something new nearly every time I log in here 

~ST


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have found, several times where, another person here MIGHT have proved benificial IF they had been with me when I made mi stakes.
The likely hood that they WOULD have been with me when I made mistakes is VERY minimal.
When i considered that, had I had somebody here with me, I might not have made that mistake, AND THEN decide that they wouldnt have been RIGHT THERE with me, and IF they were here, somewhere, I likely would have made the mistake regardless, THEN weigh the idea that IF they had been here, they MIGHT have caused me not to make the mistake, WITH, the likelyhood they wouldnt have been here with me anyhow when I DID make the mistake, AND THAT, If I were liveing in a miserable relationsbhip, that, in all likelyhood, It was way less painful to keep on occasionally makeing mistakes, as it were to keep on in a miserable relationship.

Does that make sense,, NOT


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

cindilu said:


> Boy, no kidding on that one. All of a sudden I am getting mail from AARP or what ever the heck it is called, getting mail for life insurance, nursing home stuff and the big one, dentures. I want to write them back and say I have never even had a cavity and you are wanting me in dentures?


Something to look forward to:

When you turn 60, you get ads for pre-paid funerals


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

If you have the same first name as your deceased father, you can start getting them in your early twenties. Some stuff comes to the mailbox that's quite embarrassing,,,,,,especially if anyones else see them!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I don't think there is an age limit on happiness. My (widowed) sister in law met, fell in love with and married a widower two years ago - they are both in their mid/late sixties - and I have to say that I have never seen her looking better or happier.

Mary


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Find happiness? It should already exist in oneself or you have nothing to share to begin with.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im wondering IF,
Someone who has happiness in their lives has to decide if they want/need someone else to share it with.
Someone hopeing for happiness has to look to another hopeing that either she has the happiness that will blossom out his like water to a flower, OR that they, together can generate, off from each other a happiness that neither could hope to find/get on their own.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, happiness is like laughter, especially giggling, you know it only gets better and deeper when it is shared, kinda feeds off the other and bounces back until your face hurts from smiling so much 

~ST


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im wondering IF,
> Someone who has happiness in their lives has to decide if they want/need someone else to share it with.
> Someone hopeing for happiness has to look to another hopeing that either she has the happiness that will blossom out his like water to a flower, OR that they, together can generate, off from each other a happiness that neither could hope to find/get on their own.


I feel if you have to go looking to others for your happiness your likely to be sorely disappointed in what you find.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree, but it happens. H iel with happiness. Id be tickled for contentment.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't need someone else to give me happiness. I do think it would be nice at times to have someone to do things with... Or just the double income.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Happiness comes from within. If it comes *totally* from without, something else controls it, and it can be lost.

If you have your own happiness, and you find someone who ADDS to your happiness, it's kinda like building an addition to your mobile home...you have what you ALWAYS had, only now it's bigger and better.

Mon


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I agree, but it happens. H iel with happiness. Id be tickled for contentment.


There again contentment can't be found externally.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sure it can. I have contentment every day, just looking around.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

mickm said:


> Why does one need a companion, to find happiness?



I don't want a companion to find happiness but to share happiness among other day to day stuff.


----------

